# how many  weeks  can one leave contributary pension before collecting in the post



## moonman (9 Apr 2013)

a friend of my wife who has a contributory old age pension,is thinking of going over to her daughter in America for 10 weeks , does anyone know how long she can stay and collect her arrears in the post office. her daughter is recovering from an illness and she would like to go over and see her.


----------



## raglan (9 Apr 2013)

Hi,

I think it can be left for 12 weeks in the PO, but just double check with them.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Apr 2013)

Would she consider having it paid directly to her bank account (EFT) in case she may decide to extend her holiday.


----------



## moonman (10 Apr 2013)

thanks for your help so far , as far as I know she has a bank acct and if she goes over to her daughter she is going to get enough  dollars to do her when she is there. I think she likes to get her money every Friday and use it for groceries and other bits and pieces etc during the week , she is about 75  and I don't think the modern banking system is to her liking.  she was a typist in her day but modern technology has passed her by. we have tried to get her to use a computer but to no avail.


----------

